# 87 QSW for sale



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

*CAR IS SOLD!!!*

I love this car but I have an opportunity to buy a vr6-T
So I'm parting with her
227k miles 2.2l I-5 5speed
Fresh tune up
New brakes
New cvs
New ball joints
New sound system

Will post pics when I get home but here is a link for now
http://m1237.photobucket.com/albums...tL6Z/v+eZZQYuJcOgVGJChHb2NufRgzbafGOWFAeAXg==

Asking $1000 Obo

The bad
Dented passinger fender
Small oil leak
One rim is bent and tire is bad, so it has 3 snowflake rims and one steel rim.
I have a set of 16"x7" enkei rally 5 spokes I could throw in for $200 I also have tires that fit the rims


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

Timming was done and water pump was replaced within the past year also


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

*The pics*


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

I have the rear bumper, I took it off because I like the "roll pan" look without it









This is the dented fender









with the 5 spoke rims


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

http://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff474/Joshua_Schrader/qsw/quantumsyncrosnow.jpg?t=1329610132


----------



## true lion hero (May 10, 2012)

i am interested in this car i live in denver and would like to come look at it today or tomorrow. but first i was wondering if u could answer a few questions. 
1. when you messed up the pass. side rim and fender in march what did you replace in that area?
2. does the ac/heat work? 
3. where is the oil leak?
4. rust? 
5. does the 200 for the enkeis include the tires?
6. when are you available for showing?
look forward to your reply i have cash on hand. don't quite know how the private message thing works on this site but if you want to pm me an email address or( phone number maybe) hopefully we can work something out.


----------



## wolfderby (Nov 26, 2007)

*Located?*

Where's this car located?

Thanks,
b


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

Car is in the north Denver area
Everything was replaced on the passinger side minus the wheel and fender. New rotors and pads on the front.
Passinger side got a new caliper, brake line, ballpoint, cv and hub. Control arm was good. I pulled the fender out but it is still dented.
Rims include tires, I may have them mounted this week and put on the car if I have time.
I like this car a lot but I got to let it go, running out of room at the house


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

Car sold


----------

